

Adobe CS2 + Serials Free - Killswitch
http://www.adobe.com/downloads/cs2_downloads/index.html

======
arantius
I saw this the other day and it was down. Now it's back up. Is this
"legitimate"? The story ( <http://www.diyphotography.net/download-adobe-
cs2-for-free> as best I can tell ) isn't clear.

~~~
zhazam
You're only meant to use the downloads if you already own CS2, but as CS2 is
seven years old at this point, this is just enforced with an honesty system.

